# My Review of Phuket MMA/Tiger Muay Thai



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I just got back from a month of training in Thailand and put a review up on my website of the place I trained at. It was called Tiger Muay Thai & MMA Phuket.

You can read my review at www.dansmuaythaimma.com

Feel free to leave a comment after the review. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, interesting read. So TUF is screwing over the little guy as usual. :wink01: Seems really promising that TMT actually responded to the article and want to fix the problems, especially the inaccurate prices on the website.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to read it. Yeah, Wil the owner actually wrote me and discuss some of the changes that he is implamenting there. I am glad that they took my review as constructive and not negative.

Are you thinking about training in Thailand?

If you are in Phuket, I would definitely recommend them.
Dan


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey man, thanks a lot for posting this. I was actually thinking about going a year ago but I couldnt bc of work.

Two questions:

1) what do you think is the best time of year to go? weatherwise and how crowded it gets?

2) is it even worth going if you can only take a week or two off?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I was going to go the site, but then I decided Phuket.  I'm sorry I had too, nice write up....I've always wanted to do something like that.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

sk double i said:


> Hey man, thanks a lot for posting this. I was actually thinking about going a year ago but I couldnt bc of work.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...



Thailand has a high season and a low season. During the low season, it's very humid and it tends to rain more. The low season tends to start around March/Apr and lasts until about September. The warmest months are March through May.

The high season is between September through Feb. Honestly, the best time of the year due to the combination of lack of rain and bareable heat is probably between November and Jan.

I went in Feb and it got really warm the last couple weeks.

Even if you are only going for a week or two you can still benefit from it. You will get out of it what you put into it. If you train hard every day, it's worth it. If you only train a little bit, but sight see and experience a lot of the Thai culture, it's still worth it. You just have to decide what your goals are and try to stick to them.

Hope that helps.

Dan


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> I was going to go the site, but then I decided Phuket.  I'm sorry I had too, nice write up....I've always wanted to do something like that.



I'm a little confused, did you go to Phuket?

A lot of people prefer Bangkok or Chang Mai over Phuket. Next time I make it to Thailand I will definitely visit those cities.

Dan


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

FlavesEnt said:


> Thailand has a high season and a low season. During the low season, it's very humid and it tends to rain more. The low season tends to start around March/Apr and lasts until about September. The warmest months are March through May.
> 
> The high season is between September through Feb. Honestly, the best time of the year due to the combination of lack of rain and bareable heat is probably between November and Jan.
> 
> ...


It does. Thanks Dan


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Good luck man. Please let me know about your experience if you do end up going. Also, if you are looking around at camps, I'd be glad to pass along any information I have found out.

Keep in touch.

Dan


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

FlavesEnt said:


> Are you thinking about training in Thailand?


I wouldn't be able to afford it right now, but sure, some time in the future would be fun.


CornbreadBB said:


> I was going to go the site, but then I decided Phuket.  I'm sorry I had too, nice write up....I've always wanted to do something like that.


It took me a few seconds to get it, even though I've realized before that the name is sort of funny for a native English speaker. Although I guess most people know how to pronounce it nowadays, I remember watching a movie from the times before Phuket became a tourist destination where they mentioned the island, and pronounced it "fookay".


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

FlavesEnt said:


> I'm a little confused, did you go to Phuket?
> 
> A lot of people prefer Bangkok or Chang Mai over Phuket. Next time I make it to Thailand I will definitely visit those cities.
> 
> Dan


LOL, I think it's funny that you don't get the joke. Funnier than the joke itself :thumb02:


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha. I missed the joke because I read the word correctly. LOL.

Actually, what's more funny is I stayed in an area of Phuket called Chalong (pronouned Shlong)

and then of course there is always Bangkok. 

Sorry I had a dim moment. DOH!


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> I wouldn't be able to afford it right now, but sure, some time in the future would be fun.


You would be surprised how cheap the cost of living is over there. Most resturants you can get a meal for 40 - 60baht, which is like $1-2 US Dollars. You can stay in a budget room with a shared bathroom for about 5000 baht per month ($170 US), and a nice sized private room with AC, Cable, Private bath, etc. for only 12000 baht ($400 US).

What will probably cost you the most is the plane ticket.

Do they use Euros in Finland? If so, the cost is even cheaper for you.

Talk to you later man.

Dan


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

FlavesEnt said:


> Haha. I missed the joke because I read the word correctly. LOL.
> 
> Actually, what's more funny is I stayed in an area of Phuket called Chalong (pronouned Shlong)
> 
> ...


LOL, Thailand is the shit. :thumb02:


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha. Yeah.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard the 12 year old prostitutes are cheap, too.




FlavesEnt said:


> Haha. I missed the joke because I read the word correctly. LOL.
> 
> Actually, what's more funny is I stayed in an area of Phuket called Chalong (pronouned Shlong)
> 
> and then of course there is always Bangkok.


I'd love to Phuket with my Chalong in Thailand. God these jokes are awful.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> God these jokes are awful.


Don't be so hard on yourself fella, they are pure gold in my eyes.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> I heard the 12 year old prostitutes are cheap, too.


I wouldn't know. I didn't have either while I was there. Sorry, nothing to report on that front.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You didn't stick your Chalong in a 12 year old girl? What are you, gay? :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm only half joking when I ask, do they let women in at most MT gyms?

I realize that there are female MT fighters there, but I wonder if most of these places would let a nonprofessional woman train.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

I was there a month last year. Great place. I also got the bungalow down the road. I never looked back, haha. I'll be back there one day I hope.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey swp, these guys will accomodate everyone. They break up the classes alot to give the right things from the casual tourists to the serious minded. Yes, girls of any level can get training.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> You didn't stick your Chalong in a 12 year old girl? What are you, gay? :thumb02:


No, I just didn't want to get arrested. That's illegal even in Thailand. lol.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I'm only half joking when I ask, do they let women in at most MT gyms?
> 
> I realize that there are female MT fighters there, but I wonder if most of these places would let a nonprofessional woman train.


Actually here was a great deal of women at the camp, with all types of skill levels. Some were there with their boyfriends, others were there on their own. Some were training to fight, and some were just training to lose lbs. and get in great shape.

The camp has 3 different skill level areas, so if you are a beginner they have a section just for you so you won't be out of your league.

I can't says exactly how other camps are set up since this is the only one I trained at, but I'd imagine in a lot of them women are allowed.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

illmatic said:


> I was there a month last year. Great place. I also got the bungalow down the road. I never looked back, haha. I'll be back there one day I hope.


Me too. I'm hoping to go back before the end of the year, but to do that I need to raise more money. I hope you guys are clicking the google ads on my site so I can raise the cash.  Thanks.
Dan


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

What camps would people like to see me review on my next trip to Thailand?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

FlavesEnt said:


> Actually here was a great deal of women at the camp, with all types of skill levels. Some were there with their boyfriends, others were there on their own. Some were training to fight, and some were just training to lose lbs. and get in great shape.
> 
> The camp has 3 different skill level areas, so if you are a beginner they have a section just for you so you won't be out of your league.
> 
> I can't says exactly how other camps are set up since this is the only one I trained at, but I'd imagine in a lot of them women are allowed.


Oh man how awesome. I want to go there so bad now. Me and my husband would eat all the weird shiz we could find and do partner stretching, and he could do pad work with me and we could make a bunch of Van Damme jokes, and probably be made to work with other ppl due to goofing around too much.

If u use the handy edit button, you can conveniently combine everything you have to say into one post.:thumb02:


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, they might seperate you. haha.

You guys might like doing the yoga together. A lot of couples did that. 

Just don't drink the water together, or you will be praying in the toliet together!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No worries, we'll drink the water that the little street markets keep the fighting fish in LOL!

He'd fall asleep during yoga, and I'd get fidgety. It's a shame b/c the calming benefits of yoga might actually help us become good training partners.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

And some couples like to train together just so they can beat the crap out of each other. lol.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Great review and blogs man. Once I am done with college I plan on hitting up some Muay Thai classes overseas too.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

That's cool. Hopefully I'll have a bunch more reviews done for you by then.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

I've gotten over 300 hits today guys, and a lot of that is due to the support from these boards. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Click on the edit button, then you can click on "save" after you add information if you come back later and want to change your post, then you won't double post any more; we're not supposed to do that.

I'd like to hear about a typical day training there. (For people at your level or for the athletic tourists).


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Sure, no problem man. Sorry about that.

I kinda cover a typical day of training in my review over at my site, but I can give you an abridged version here.

The training session is about 4 hours and starts with skipping rope for about 20 mins, followed by a group stretch. After that, you do 3 to 5 rounds of 3 minutes on bag work. Each round has 10 push ups after. Then you do 3 to 5 rounds with a pad holder, once again with the pushups in between. Finally you do 3 to 5 rounds of sparring, followed with the pushups.

After that, you move on to bag work, specifically working on technique, where you will do 200 kicks, 100 skip knees, 200 elbow, etc. The trainers will come around and correct your form the whole while.

Finally you finish up with 300 sit ups, and 150 push ups, followed again by a group stretch.

It's an exhausting session, and they have 2 sessoins a day.

You can read more about it over at my blog. Please pay it a visit if you have time. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

FlavesEnt said:


> Sure, no problem man. Sorry about that.
> 
> I kinda cover a typical day of training in my review over at my site, but I can give you an abridged version here.
> 
> ...



Hey Dan, I clicked a bunch of your google ads.

How many times a week did you do this?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

FlavesEnt said:


> Sure, no problem man. Sorry about that.
> 
> I kinda cover a typical day of training in my review over at my site, but I can give you an abridged version here.
> 
> ...


THIS SOUNDS LIKE SO MUCH FUN.

Except I couldn't two-foot jump for 20 minutes. After about 5 I have to go back to jumping like a b!tch.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the support West.

How many times a week did I do the traiing routine?

Training was 6 days a week, twice a day, but it wasn't manditory to go to every session.

In the beginning I was going twice a day about 4 days a week, but towards the end, and partially because of my broken foot, I was down to 1 sessoin a day about 4-5 days a week, and then adding some of my own training in, by either a private session or sparring with a friend.

Right now I am allowing my foot to heal all the way before I start working out again back home. 

I'm planning on going to Thailand again sometime in Dec.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> THIS SOUNDS LIKE SO MUCH FUN.
> 
> Except I couldn't two-foot jump for 20 minutes. After about 5 I have to go back to jumping like a b!tch.



The first day I was all amped and did non stop skipping 2 feet for 15 mins straight. Everyone around me is stopping, taking it easy, catching breath, etc. I'm wondering why.

Day two I couldn't pull my toes towards the sky because my calves were so tight. lol. 

Eventually, you get broken in and can deal with it. lol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, well if you were allowed to stop 5-10 seconds here and there I could do it. The rest of the workout is stuff I love to do IRL anyway.

I'm loving this thread but please please please don't double post.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

I know CornBread wasn't serious, but I still thought I should mention this. 

In geography class we studied a documentary about the spread of AIDS across the world, and one episode focused on a prostitute in Thailand who was infected. The documentary claimed that a _huge_ amount of prostitutes in Thailand have HIV/AIDS, I don't remember the statistic but it was really surprising (not to mention dream-shattering). So if any of you were thinking about banging yourself a hot Thai hooker, either think twice or triple-wrap that shit.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Dammit Surf don't rain on my parade!


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't mean to double post that last time, but while I was writing a reply to West Coast, you wrote me back also, and then when I replied you to, it was two posts in a row. My bad. Afterwards I went back and did the edit like you said though. ;-)

Yeah, it's not like a military camp, you can break for a couple seconds, but if you just stand around for 5 mins, they will yell at you "COME ON MAN... SKIP SKIP!"

HAHA.


OK, see, two people just wrote since I started writing this, but I did the edit thing. Yeah, a lot of the hookers have AIDS or STDs. A good way to avoid catching it to to wrap it up. A better way is to not get hookers! LOL.


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

FlavesEnt said:


> I didn't mean to double post that last time, but while I was writing a reply to West Coast, you wrote me back also, and then when I replied you to, it was two posts in a row. My bad. Afterwards I went back and did the edit like you said though. ;-)
> 
> Yeah, it's not like a military camp, you can break for a couple seconds, but if you just stand around for 5 mins, they will yell at you "COME ON MAN... SKIP SKIP!"
> 
> ...


Cool review Dan!

But when I trained Muay Thai at Tiger there was a lot of hanging around and almost no one showed up for morning practice. Guess people were hitting Patong in the evening to much!


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

judodude said:


> Cool review Dan!
> 
> But when I trained Muay Thai at Tiger there was a lot of hanging around and almost no one showed up for morning practice. Guess people were hitting Patong in the evening to much!



I guess it depends what time of the year you go. If it's too hot, people don't train in the morning. Also, towards the beginning of the week I noticed more people train hard, and by the end of the week, not so much. lol.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

FlavesEnt said:


> In the beginning I was going twice a day about 4 days a week
> 
> 
> > So you were doing 8 hours a day, 4 days a week?


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, for the first week. I was either doing 2 group sessions or 1 group and 1 private session. After that the heat was rising and i was getting fatigued, plus my injury slowed me down.

Now that I'm home and almost fully healed I am continuing to work hard on my fitness.


----------

